# Computex 2010 Silverstone Fortress FT03



## Sansibarhocker (3. Juni 2010)

Es war ja zu erwarten, nach der Präsentation des neuen Raven wurde jetzt auch die dritte Generation der Fortress-Reihe der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt.

Wer jetzt, so wie ich es tat, wieder ein Raven-Chassis in einem hochwertigeren und weitesgehend von Kunststoff befreitem Gewand vermutet, der wird enttäuscht und überrascht zugleich sein. Doch seht selbst...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dpBQqzoKQc

Und hier ist mutmaßlich der lang ersehnte Nachfolger des Klassikers TJ-07 zu bewundern...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJIiTQgtYcU


----------



## kenji_91 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich übersetzte mal das Wichtige im 2. Video.
Man hatte mit dem TJ07 vor 3 Jahren ein sehr beliebtes Case auf den Markt gebracht, 
wir haben uns nach dem Klassiker Raven gerichtet.
Die zwei Lüfter wurden jedoch mittig plaziert, damit die heiße Luft von den Festplatten hochgesogen wird, gleichzeitig wurde die PSU nach untenverlegt.


----------



## Hugo78 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob das so klug war, das Ding "Fortress FT03" zunennen ...
Also ich finds baller hässlich.


----------



## ole88 (3. Juni 2010)

mir gefällts nich so ich werd mir das raven 2 wohl holen


----------



## PixelSign (3. Juni 2010)

da bin ich dann doch schon froh über mein ft02  ich denk mal die temperaturen im ft03 werden nicht gerade überragend sein. das tj07 sieht natürlich auch wieder sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Bullvai (3. Juni 2010)

Ich auch hab das fortress ft02 limited ed und muß sagen das der nachfolger fortess03 wohl eher ein schlechter witz ist sowohl optisch als auch leistungstechnisch.


----------



## UnnerveD (3. Juni 2010)

Als Moddingcase finde ich das FT03 allemal interessant - was so die Alltagstauglichkeit angeht, wird es sich aber noch beweisen müssen.

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass in Zeiten, in denen Gehäuse immer größer und wuchtiger werden, es ein mutiger Schritt von Silverstone ist, dieses Gehäuse anzubieten.

Meine Meinung - kein Allerweltscase, alleine deswegen schon interessant


----------



## Amigo (3. Juni 2010)

Das Fotress 03... geilo!  Ich mag solche Tümchen... mir gefällt's so vorab im Video!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2010)

GRUNDGÜTIGER  das Fortress FT03 

Was immer die Designer eingeworfen haben - sie sollten weniger davon nehmen
Das Teil sieht ja auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein Aktenvernichter

Der "Nachfolger des TJ-07" könnte durchaus was werden; klassisch gut


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Juni 2010)

Das TJ-07 ist mal richtig geil. Ich habe mich ein verliebt Wird das aus Alu sein, weil das alte auch aus Alu war. Die Idee von dem Fortress FT03 ist auch nicht übel. Da ist Platz für die wichtigsten Dinge.


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Juni 2010)

Das Design des FT03 ist freilich Geschmackssache (mir gefällt es ), aber das Konzept dahinter ist definitiv genial  Ich bin gespannt wie die Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten ausfallen.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Juni 2010)

Sorry aber Silverstone liferte schon bessere Cases ab....

fangen wir mit dem Raven 03 an auch wenn es nicht hier in der news ist
Ist schon ein Armutszeugniss wenn man nicht mal genug ausgeben will um auf jeden 5.25" Schacht eine vollwertige abdeckung zu machen und den deckel Alienware  abkupfern muss

weiter machen wir mit dem TJ11
Was ist neu???
eine mischung aus Fortress 02 und TJ07 (Front und NT anordnung vom TJ07 und die inneren Werte vom Fortress 02)

Noch zum Fortress 03
Find ich nicht soo schön jedoch ist das immer noch eine Neuentwicklung (sieht schon interessant aus auf dem Video...) aber mein Fall ist es nicht 
PS der Kühlschrank steht bei mir in der Küche 


Ich muss glaub ich noch möglichst schnell das Fortress 02 in Rot kaufen gehen  da das TJ11 nicht in rot geben wird oder zumindest nicht zu beginn und der Preis wird auf höhe TJ07 bewegen also noch einen 100 mehr als das Fortress (Jedenfalls bei uns in der schweiz...)

MFG


----------



## Explosiv (3. Juni 2010)

Also das FT03-Case sieht aus wie ein Mülleimer aus meiner Küche oder ein übergroßer Aktenvernichter^^. Eher nichts für mich,..

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mycel-x (3. Juni 2010)

Moinsen
Wenn man FT 03 mutig moddet (z.B.Case schwärzen,Gitter röten,Fenster und Licht rein blablabla...) könnte es was werden und man hätte mal was ganz anderes Casemäßig.
So allerdings wie Sie's vorgeführt haben würde ich es mir nicht hinstellen.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Juni 2010)

mycel-x schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Wenn man FT 03 mutig moddet



MUTIG aber bitte Fett am schlimsten finde ich nähmlich am seitenteil dieses Plastik luftgitter sowas geht wirklich nichts und da bin ich mir eigentlich anderes gewohnt und bei luxus cases (was silverstone eindeuting sind) erst recht!


----------



## Ezio (3. Juni 2010)

Das TJ11 soll 700 € kosten laut einem Beitrag von XtremeSystems.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Juni 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das TJ11 soll 700 € kosten laut einem Beitrag von XtremeSystems.




Das soll wohl ein witz sein 

Da kann man sich gleich ein Level 10 kaufen und kommt güstiger weg 

Wenn das wahr ist bleiben sie auf dem Case sitzen denn dann kauft man sich lieber ein TJ07 oder die Red Edition des Fortress 2 (Bitte Bitte ich will es muss aber noch bis zu den Sommerferien Gedulden wens dann nicht mehr gibt dreh ich durch ) 

MFG


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2010)

Das is ja mal richtig Hässlich bääääh, Das Raven 3 sieht hammer aus ( sowas is nach dem *kotz* Raven 2 ja auch notwendig)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2010)

Sylverstone baut nach dem Tj07 ja nur noch hässliche Cases. Ich dachte nach dem Raven kanns nicht schlimmer werden, aber doch, es geht noch schlimmer.


----------



## fuddles (6. Juni 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Also das FT03-Case sieht aus wie ein Mülleimer aus meiner Küche oder ein übergroßer Aktenvernichter^^. Eher nichts für mich,..
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Genau das habe ich auch als erstes gedacht. Sieht fast aus wie meiner


----------



## Xion4 (6. Juni 2010)

Naja, für das TJ07 kann es keinen Nachfolger geben, niemals. So etwas nennt man einen Alltime Classic. Silverstone macht meiner Meinung nach immer noch gute Arbeit, das Abluftkonzept scheinst sich durchzusetzen, finde es eigentlich auch gut, wobei ich es nicht schön finde oben auf einmal nen Kabelstrang raushängen zu haben...


----------

